# ***Jest***



## user79 (May 11, 2006)

This is similar to yesterday's FOTD for me as I used some of the same products, but I bought Jest e/s yesterday new and I've been playing around with it.












I'm not wearing foundation so you can see my freckles, haha!






Eyes: Stilife Paint, Jest e/s, Mulch e/s, Quo brown eyeliner smudged top & bottom, Covergirl Lash Exact mascara

Face: L'Oreal True Match powder, Nars Orgasm blush

Lips: Almay lipstick in Flutterby, Rimmel Lip Vinyl in Bronze


BTW, I LOVE my new #272 brush! I used it for almost everything. Such a great versatile brush.


----------



## Charnelle (May 11, 2006)

You're so gorgeous! 
And so talented. I love all your looks.


----------



## Luxurious (May 11, 2006)

very pretty.


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 11, 2006)

sometimes i can't even look at your FOTD's... tooo hot... I show my Hubby and he is like I'm right... we sweat you... I sweat your skills too... Jest looks good on you


----------



## midnightlouise (May 11, 2006)

No foundation?! Wow! Gorgeous skin and skills, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks awesome!


----------



## Life In Return (May 11, 2006)

Your skin is beautiful, wow. I like the way Jest looks on you, very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I like your hair as well.


----------



## user79 (May 11, 2006)

:loveya: Thanks girls!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 11, 2006)

you're so beautiful...nd u have really classic features


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 11, 2006)

Very pretty, love your skin and the hair really suits you curly.


----------



## Minrlluv2 (May 11, 2006)

No foundation, and yet the picture of perfection! How do you do it? You have a way of wearing a smokey eye without making it look harsh. Just soft and natural.I also love your hair that way, very soft, very sexy, and very feminine!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 11, 2006)

Bella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## star1692 (May 11, 2006)

wow you look amazing girlie!  You eyes are soo pretty .  Just gotta say that I love your hair too its so beautiful and soft..


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 11, 2006)

Very professional Looking! That look is soo sultry!


----------



## nyrak (May 12, 2006)

Wow, that is just gorgeous.  I can't believe you aren't wearing foundation!


----------



## user79 (May 12, 2006)

I am wearing powder pretty thickly though, hehe.


----------



## Angelah (May 12, 2006)

You're pretty much the epitome of "model material"


----------



## dokuya (May 12, 2006)

Lovely!!


----------



## kristiawati (May 13, 2006)

gorgeous. very pretty. I love the color


----------



## CaptainMac (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!  And wow, your lashes are great, so thick.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (May 13, 2006)

Love it! Jest is one of my favorite shadows. Very under-rated in my opinion! Your hair is *fantastic* and you look flawless as always.


----------



## poppy z (May 13, 2006)

You're so hot, as always. I'm not a fan of "jest" but it looks really nice on you.


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 14, 2006)

beautiful!  Great job blending!


----------



## offdhook21 (Jul 12, 2006)

WoWzA! You are so pretty!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 12, 2006)

This is awesome! And your skin looks great!


----------



## mandalinn (Jul 12, 2006)

Fabulous!


----------



## AmourDolce (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous...just gorgeous!!


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 13, 2006)

that looks great, your eyes look gorgeous in the first picture too!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 13, 2006)

You are a very pretty girl.  I love what you did with your eyes.  I love the whole look.


----------



## smiles4c (Jul 13, 2006)

ooooh that's so beautiful and sultry!


----------



## pink_hearts (Jul 13, 2006)

Love the colors!
And you are so beautiful!


----------

